# You are only as sharp as your knife



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

talking about knives... well, how often are you taken to sharpen your knife? and what you use to sharpen? Someone relies on some new automatic mechanical tools (eg. mole)?
Thanks in advance

here my knives (first one from left for amphibious ops)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Who makes the second one with the green handle?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like an Extrema Ratio.  My baby is at Chris Reeve getting sharpened and recoated.
I wont add to the sharpening bit as I had to send a heart felt plea to the Troll for advise on that.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

JAB said:


> Who makes the second one with the green handle?



All my knives are made by

http://www.fkmdknives.com/

http://www.fkmdknives.com/fast/k/en/eur/products/v/18


----------



## JBS (Jun 1, 2011)

For sharpening light duty knives, economical and effective, I like the Lansky kit and I use it about once every 2 months:

https://lansky.com/index.php/outdoor/universal-system/


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2011)

Fox makes good knives... I've met the owner at a few Trade shows... Harsey and Reeve both have done some design work for him... Fox also uses a good amount of Crucible stock....

I might have to spend a couple of hours setting up and taking photos of the toy collection... it's grown a little since I last put up anything....

Sharpening - when they need it is the best time... What do I use? I have a nice collection of sharpening gear... for quick fixes in the field, a lansky triangular ceramic stone, or a Smith's quick sharp or a small medium arkansas, or diamond edge - any are good in a field situation.

When I get down to really putting the edge on... I just bought a new diamond edge fine 9 inch for fully re-cutting the faces and edges - I have not had to use it yet. I prefer a Norton 2 face 10 inch oil stone in medium/fine - 600/800 and following up with a japanese water stone in 1200... I hand sharpen (right 0699?) pretty quickly, practice, practice, practice... no angle blocks, no machines, a stone, a knife some oil and a jeweler's loupe to look at the micro serrations, the truth of the edge, roll, steepling (I do use compound edging on some of my blades) - and I have a bunch of CPM S30-V knives, a few CPM 154, and the normal 440, 440 V, 360....

Axes, lawnmower blades and machetes get sharpened with a nice 10" flat mill bastard, then a quick polish with a diamond hone to reduce the cutting scratches.

I've been schooled in the art/science of knife sharpening by Bill Harsey and taken multiple sharpening classes from Wayne Goddard... I still feel like I'm a complete novice compared to them too.

My EDCs are a stamped Gerber 300 (small pocket knife) that nearly made the grinder at Gerber steal it from me and a Chris Reeeve Classic 2000 Sebenza.

Prides of the collection.... Yarborough #SF0067 GB, Pacific, LHR, Spartan Ares, Spartan/Harsey #061, a limited run Harsey/Gerber, An Al Mar/Gerber model 375... I don't believe in safe queens... I use mine when I can....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ... I don't believe in safe queens... I use mine when I can....



Or I do... ;)

Mike - safe queen = good working knives that people put in the safe to be shown off, rather than used.  Waste of good steel.

LL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Fox makes good knives... I've met the owner at a few Trade shows...



I know very well Frati's family, when I need knives I go personally to Maniago, they are firms in DEFCON 5 Brand (military stuff) too

For your very very interesting post: wow Troll.. thanks a lot (you are not wiener licker... you are blades licker... italian motto to identify knives expert..LOL)



LibraryLady said:


> Or I do... ;)
> 
> Mike - safe queen = good working knives that people put in the safe to be shown off, rather than used. Waste of good steel.
> 
> LL


eheh I see... but I'm not a collector, but I like to have always right blades for every different ops...

Another question... (I don't think is against OPSEC or PERSEC rules)... usually where do you prefere (use) wear your knife... eg on chest, on belt and so on...


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Looks like an Extrema Ratio. My baby is at Chris Reeve getting sharpened and recoated.
> I wont add to the sharpening bit as I had to send a heart felt plea to the Troll for advise on that.


no mac... Extrema too expensive for me.... (only 9° Rgt Col Moschin has this knife)... but FOX is a good compromize among quality and price..(for me.... naturally)


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> ... eheh I see... but I'm not a collector, but I like to have always right blades for every different ops...


Didn't think you were a collector, your knives look well loved.  Just wanted to let you know that American-ism. ;)

LL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Didn't think you were a collector, your knives look well loved. Just wanted to let you know that American-ism. ;)
> 
> LL



Thanks LL... actually I had never heard "safe queen" refers to a blade.... now I can sing sex pistols's song... "Troll safe the queen"LMAO


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Thanks LL... actually I had never heard "safe queen" refers to a blade.... now I can sing sex pistols's song... "Troll safe the queen"LMAO



Oh, I've met many a knife that's a safe queen - and the owners would drop dead in shock if they thought of ever actually using the knife.  We like to test out all of ours.  My Lone Wolf T-1 just the other day was testing the hardness of some concrete with its tip - knife won!  

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> All my knives are made by
> 
> http://www.fkmdknives.com/fast/k/en/eur/products/v/18













Seems like a good strong field knife, how do you like it Mike? How much does it cost?


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Oh, I've met many a knife that's a safe queen - and the owners would drop dead in shock if they thought of ever actually using the knife. We like to test out all of ours. My Lone Wolf T-1 just the other day was testing the hardness of some concrete with its tip - knife won!
> 
> LL


haha... these guys probably have also polished bullets... ono by one... Very good your knife... but... you was testing what? Concrete? You were doing a tickling to a SeAL...LOL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

JAB said:


> Seems like a good strong field knife, how do you like it Mike? How much does it cost?


Yes JAB.. it is... I like it couse: proper weight, blade very durable (I use it often), very strong steel, very ergonomic handle.
It is a cross between a Parang and a bayonet
Cost: to me less 100 EUR


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice set of knives Mike. You might have started a whole new debate here:

http://youtu.be/01NHcTM5IA4


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Nice set of knives Mike. You might have started a whole new debate here:



I prefere this kind of debate....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 1, 2011)

See I told you so! It will led to 'knife envy' and 'jealousy' even in Italian!


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

haha... and I tought that.... the lenght of the knife was a phallic symbol....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> haha... and I tought that.... the lenght of the knife was a phallic symbol....



LMAO

Just like the size of the vehicle or the size of the watch or the number of accessories on the rifle?  

LL


----------



## Diablo (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> haha... and I tought that.... the lenght of the knife was a phallic symbol....


 
Mike, you could never be more right.  Unfortunately I am forced to use the tools God gave me,  check out the girth though!


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> LMAO
> 
> Just like the size of the vehicle or the size of the watch or the number of accessories on the rifle?
> 
> LL



so.. do you think I'm gifted?...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> so.. do you think I'm gifted?...  ...


 
Or overcompensating...:eek:  :sick:  :-"  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> so.. do you think I'm gifted?...



Mike - the overcompensation means you are hung like gnat...  sorry.


----------



## Manolito (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad I didn't post in this thread before now.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

well, as I wondered in my previous post here, where do you place usually your combat knife? The doctrine is often advisable to place it on the left shoulder (for right handed) as in this pic (SOF Colonel) but.. often I found myself really bad. I mean.. I don't use ALICE but MOLLE jacket, the shoulder straps of the backpack bother, when crowling on the ground there is the risk of losing it... suggestions?


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Mike - the overcompensation means you are hung like gnat... sorry.



haha oh yes troll... I got what LL said...LOL


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer to have my BFK either in front of the pistol or behind it - if behind, so it doesn't interfere with pistol draw, if in front so the pistol doesn't interferre with the knife.

I'm working with a vest right now and figuring out how to place stuff since some stuff can't move (sewn down).


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too... Troll let me know the result of your tacvest... seems interesting... cause I don't want to seem scubadiver with my BFK locked to my calf...  (Big F... Knife!....god, these Americans.....)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wear my home made bowie (about a 5 inch long, 1.5 inch wide blade) on the small of my back, handle facing my right hand side. I wear it on my pant belt and not on my equipment.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 2, 2011)

JAB said:


> I wear my home made bowie (about a 5 inch long, 1.5 inch wide blade) on the small of my back, handle facing my right hand side. I wear it on my pant belt and not on my equipment.



I like that method myself (OK I watched "The Hunted" and was visited by the good idea fairy) but found it gets to be a PITA sitting in a vehicle.
Mike, If you can get a rigger to make a MOLLE sleeve that you can mount behind a pouch that works OK but bulks it out a wee bit.  I've done it on fixed pouch vest before as well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> I like that method myself (OK I watched "The Hunted" and was visited by the good idea fairy) but found it gets to be a PITA sitting in a vehicle.



LOL, I started wearing my knife that way when I was about 13 as an Eagle Scout. Of course back then it was cool to have the Rambo survival knife, with the fishing, fire starter and rope saw kit in the hallow handle. I tend to use a Bowie or Kukri type fixed blade for a field knife (hunting, camping, mil FTX/OPS).

As for riding in trucks, my only real experience with prolonged riding in a vehicle has been on that convoy security deployment. I used a Gerber pocket knife, a Gerber multi tool and a Gerber strap cutter (all issued by Uncle Sugar). Strap cutter and multi tool mounted on my IOTV, pocket knife in the pocket.

The home made job I have now is a piece of shit, steel sucks and won’t keep an edge. I am looking for something to replace it, but have not decided if I want to go “Tacticool or traditional”. I like the looks of that trakker Mike has, but I am thinking it will be a bit too big for me.


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Whole freaking post



I miss the light reading found in the bullet drop thread.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I miss the light reading found in the bullet drop thread.


 
Knives and guns....  what can I say?  They are objects that hold my interest for longer than 5 minutes at a time...   Oh, look... a bunny....:eek:


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 2, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ... Oh, look... a bunny....:eek:


ROFLMAO...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 2, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> well, as I wondered in my previous post here, where do you place usually your combat knife? The doctrine is often advisable to place it on the left shoulder (for right handed) as in this pic (SOF Colonel) but.. often I found myself really bad. I mean.. I don't use ALICE but MOLLE jacket, the shoulder straps of the backpack bother, when crowling on the ground there is the risk of losing it... suggestions?



It is not the size of the knife that counts..is how you use it..right? Ha..ha!  

That looks about right where that knife is for a right-handed person.

That Vegetato Camo is not bad either next to the Ecuadorian!


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 2, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> It is not the size of the knife that counts..is how you use it..right? Ha..ha!
> 
> That looks about right where that knife is for a right-handed person.
> 
> That Vegetato Camo is not bad either next to the Ecuadorian!



Hey Mate.. not bad eh... (only the camo!)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 2, 2011)

Eh, WTF? :eek:

No, I was only looking at the Camouflage!!!! Ha..ha! :-"

The Ecuadorian is too mustardy looking for me. Same pattern as the MARPAT.

Good thing I did not say something like...my what a big knife he has...!! Ha..ha! Then I would have put myself in it! Ha..ha! :eek:


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 2, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Good thing I did not say something like...my what a big knife he has...!! Ha..ha! Then I would have put myself in it! Ha..ha! :eek:


ROFLMAO!... can you immagine the reaction of the Troll when he read this..... (anyway my knife was in its scabbard...LOL)


----------

